
Manylinux: standardized platform for precompiled Python packages on Linux - mwcampbell
https://github.com/manylinux/manylinux
======
mwcampbell
To be clear, I have no affiliation with this project. I just saw it in a tweet
by Glyph Lefkowitz and found it interesting. I think it will be useful to
anyone who wants to distribute Linux binaries that should be compatible with a
wide range of distributions.

